# Poll: Piano Black or Black Vinyl on SB12 Plus



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Poll: Piano Black or Black Vinyl on SVS SB12 Plus?

Piano Black Advantages:
looks nicer (looks expensive)
magnetic grill holders

Black Vinyl Advantages:
cheaper
no fingerprints


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Piano black if in a well lit room and the wife approves. Vinyl if in a dark Home Theater Room. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like the piano black because I've seen it and it's purty. But doc has a point about it being used in a dark HT room. I refuse to buy piano black speakers for my HT room... been there and done that, and the reflections off the screen is distracting.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

good point!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I have Piano Black...looks classy.


----------



## dpnaugle (Feb 19, 2007)

I have the piano black and it looks way cool. I like the way the reflections make look transparent. 

For me it was an aesthetic issue and I don't mind dusting now and then.

DN

http://myht.shutterfly.com/action/


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

great pictures DN! pls share your first impressions of the SB12 here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/2315-svs-owners-share-your-experiences.html


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Come on Mike! Bust loose that money and go for the piano black :spend: 

Besides, each sub you buy has to look better than the previous one. :yes:

(got to do something to make it stand out from all the rest)


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hahaha ... there's actually a "spend" emoticon over here?
:dollarsign: :dollarsign:


----------



## Egil (Mar 5, 2007)

Piano Black.

Imo, it's worth to pay the extra $$ for it. Looks so much better ! :daydream:


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Piano Black * is my choice (after ribbon mahogony and dark cherry piano finish).
But that's another survey!
While the textured black has the advantage of not showing minor imperfections and fingerprints/dust, it will never have that WOW factor that piano black has imho.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Piano Black. Even if it didn't look better, the magnetic fasteners are great.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

I would choose Black Vinyl, since it's black and the room is dark, you won't see it anyway.


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

PB of course. . .Don't know about you guys but I bless mine every day. . .


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

sure, take piano black!

I have piano black [SB12+] and textured black [PB12-NSD2].:kiss: 
SB12+ looks much more elegance!!!:clap: even mom likes it more! :heartbeat: 

so proud to be first TW user with 2 SVSes!!! :jump: haha, now neighbors have to ring 911..... :scared:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mike c said:


> Poll: Piano Black or Black Vinyl on SVS SB12 Plus?
> 
> Piano Black Advantages:
> looks nicer (looks expensive)
> ...


 
If you ever _saw_ that piano black you wouldn’t be putting this poll up! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you ever _saw_ that piano black you wouldn’t be putting this poll up!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


hey Wayne, since you've had experienced both the ported and sealed variations of SVS ... do you think that the SB12 was more "musical"?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I had the PB12-NSD and SB12 here at the same time for a couple of weeks last year. I couldn’t tell a difference between them with music. The PB12 edged out with music, since it had better extension and would play louder at the lowest frequencies. You might want to see my SB12 review sticky’d on this Forum. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

actually, I was reading both your PB10 and SB12 reviews ...
and noticed you liked subs with a 25hz subsonic filter (slope, thingy) for music

I was trying to figure out since the SB12 was naturally a 23-25hz subwoofer, if it had a better music SQ


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I'll chime in. I've had both the PB12, and I currently have the SB12. I prefer the SB12 on music. I haven't been able to do a side by side comparison since I didn't have them both at the same time, but I definitely didn't enjoy using the PB12 on music, it felt very "one note" to me in that regard, I generally turned it off. Now with the SB12 I keep it on for music. Maybe I just had a change of heart, but it's a great little sub. It feels "faster" to me, it keeps up with my mains better (Gallo Reference 3).
All IMO, of course.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks Enzo, were they in the same position?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mike c said:


> actually, I was reading both your PB10 and SB12 reviews ...
> and noticed you liked subs with a 25hz subsonic filter (slope, thingy) for music


That was with the PB10 in particular, because it had such a steep rise at the lowest frequencies – at least in the two rooms I used it in.



> I was trying to figure out since the SB12 was naturally a 23-25hz subwoofer, if it had a better music SQ


As I noted in the review, with music I couldn’t tell the two apart.

By the way – nice collection of subs you have there!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the info Wayne. 

only the first three are currently with me. I'm waiting for SVS to sort out the 220v orders for the PB12 Pluses, and I'm waiting for the release of the Ultras, the SVSes are gonna be for my dedicated HT's, ordered/ordering sight unseen and unheard.

since SVS can't hold down a date for 220v shipments, looks like I can't use my own poll. I'm gonna have to consider the velodyne small subs instead of the SB12.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

what are those 7 subs on your list? :scratchhead: just recognize last one is SVS new coming soon PB13-ultra.:mooooh:

you should really wait a little more for SVS! :hail: Velo is good but more $$$.:surrender:



mike c said:


> thanks for the info Wayne.
> 
> only the first three are currently with me. I'm waiting for SVS to sort out the 220v orders for the PB12 Pluses, and I'm waiting for the release of the Ultras, the SVSes are gonna be for my dedicated HT's, ordered/ordering sight unseen and unheard.
> 
> since SVS can't hold down a date for 220v shipments, looks like I can't use my own poll. I'm gonna have to consider the velodyne small subs instead of the SB12.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Between piano black and black vinyl, I prefer piano black. My first choice is rosenut. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought the "overstocked" PB12+ in piano black for $949. 
It matches the piano black caps on my Rockets beautifully! 










It's not in direct line of view, so I don't worry about the reflection.


----------



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in the same fix; the WAF is the sticking point. A point about the piano blk, if you like to dust and clean than go with the shiny fingerprint magnet, I’m opting for the rosenut it will still stand out and make have classy look without the maintaince:T


----------



## tc-60guy (May 26, 2007)

I'll cast my vote for rosenut also. Great sub for music!


----------

